# The possibility of traveling faster than light via cosmic strings & Heim theory drive



## Whitestar (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a comment from my theoretical physics friend on the possibility of traveling faster than light via cosmic strings:

<<Powerful focused gravitational fields such as found on cosmic strings could allow you to warp space in a manner where you can shrink the distant you need to travel. The set up would look like a star gate, two columns that the ship would pass thru. The mass and vibrational mode of the two strings would determine the amount of warpage the ship would experience. I can image making virtual cosmic strings that exist only long enough to make the trip and the ship generates new one when it reaches the location. The power needed for such a set up would be mind boggling. Cosmic strings would stretch from one end of the universe to other. They would vibrate and actually be cut by other cosmic strings and even blackholes. Their density would be just below that of a blackhole, but many time that of a neutron stars.They would be large size version of superstring, which would be like cosmic strings nd would be defected in the fabric of space time. Some astrophysics believe that galaxies would be embedded, and the strings would actually be the seeded for the creation of galaxies. A moving cosmic string can literally cut out sectors of space. An advance race could use cosmic strings that could create gates that would allow you to walk thru them to reach distant location. in the following paper:

http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/hep-ph/pdf/9411/9411342.pdf

Figure 6.6 (page 121) show a figure showing how a wedge of space is removed by cosmic string. Cosmic string are other matter, their diameter would be equal to the diameter of protons and we would only be able to detect them via their effect of matter or light passing very close. As it stand two possible sighting of cosmic string have been detected, and it very possible that due to interaction with dark energy and their own action they could have all evaporated.>>

And here is another possibility that my friend wrote on:

<<The second invovles Heim's Theory. This novel space propulsion technique, based on an extension of a unified field theory in a quantized, higher-dimensional space, developed by the late B. Heim (1977) in the 50s and 60s of the last century, termed Heim Quantum Theory (HQT). As a consequence of the unification, HQT predicts six fundamental interactions. The two additional interactions should enable a completely different type of propulsion, denoted gravitophoton field propulsion. The fifth interaction, termed gravitophoton force, would accelerate a material body without the need of propellant. Gravitophoton interaction is a gravitational like force, mediated by gravitophoton particles that come in both types, attractive and repulsive. Gravitophoton particles are generated in pairs from the vacuum itself by the effect of vacuum polarization (virtual electrons), under the presence of a very strong magnetic field (photons). Due to gravitophoton pair production, the total energy extracted from the vacuum is zero. Attractive gravitophotons interact with matter, and thus can become real particles, exacting a force on a material body. Repulsive gravitophotons have a much smaller cross section and do not interact with matter. Consequently, the kinetic energy of the accelerated material body would come from the vacuum, satisfying the second condition, i.e., a low energy budget for space propulsion. The name gravitophoton has been chosen because a transformation of photons into gravitational energy should take place. The third condition for advanced spaceflight, superluminal speed, may be realized by transition into a parallel space, in which covariant laws of physics are valid, with a limiting speed of light nc, where n is an integer and c is the vacuum speed of light. In order to achieve such a transition, the sixth fundamental interaction would be needed, termed vacuum field (or quintessence), which is a weakly repulsive gravitational like force, mediated by the vacuum particle, being formed by the interaction of repulsive gravitophotons with the gravitons of the spacecraft. The paper discusses the source of the two predicted interactions, the concept of parallel space, and presents the physical model along with an experimental setup to measure and estimate the gravitophoton force. Estimates for the magnitude of magnetic fields are presented, and trip times for lunar and Mars missions are given. If heim's theory is correct, all that is required is a very powerful oscillating /rotating magnetic fields, one more powerful than we can now create with the Z machine. Now Heim's theory is not base on our standard theories of Quantum physics or relativity so many physicist don't even under stand it, but one feature that make it hard to ignore is that it has correctly predicted the value of mass of all know atomic particles to a degree match only by QED. And it does so by showing that mass is due the interaction of different dimension. String theory cannot do this, and Quantum theory needed to add the existant of the Higgs Boson to do so.>>
 
Hera is a link on a possible stargate portal:

The Laughing Wolf: Is "Stargate" really fiction, or...

Hera is a link on the Heim theory drive:

Damn Interesting » Prepare for Ludicrous Speed

And here is the profile on the brillant theoretical physicist himself, Buckhard Heim:

Burkhard Heim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Looks like humanity will travel faster than light, but for that to happen, we will eventually have to leave Earth and colonized elsewhere in order to improve our chances for survival.


----------

